# why does egon like this?



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

Egon seems to like it when I put him on a blanket and bounce my knees up and down. Not like a violent movement....you know the same thing you do to a toddler... keep your foot mounted to the ground the whole time but rock it up and down.. haha hes just sitting here lovin it. He actually stuffed huffing.


----------



## allisonsnickers (Sep 13, 2009)

I guess some hedgehogs are weird like that hahaha. Dewey likes it when I rub his rear end area hahahahahaha. Maybe it sort of has the same effect as walking, because I noticed that Dewey also likes when I walk around with him.


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

hahaha i gotta put it on video. Its so funny. He will be all huffy and ill do the lap shake thing and he quiets down, sticks his nose out and sleeps hahaha


----------



## allisonsnickers (Sep 13, 2009)

Hahaha I'd love to see that!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Quigley likes it when I gently rock him back and forth in my hands and when we are walking. When he's having a really stressful/huffy night I just stand and rock him the same way I would rock a baby. I think they must like the motion.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Quillamina and Loki both enjoy being sung to...they specifically seem to enjoy showtunes, if you can believe it. Broadway or off-Broadway, doesn't seem to matter.

Loki seems to like it even more if I rock him a little while I sing to him. Hedgepigs are so silly...

Adorable picture of Egon, by the way. I want to snuggle him.


----------

